# Narceus americanus



## Nomadinexile (Mar 27, 2010)

So I found 3 or 4 N. americanus today.  I collected oak leaves and wood in varying stages of decay, which I am about to bake to kill off any parasites.

I will be providing some fruits and veggies.   

I will be putting into a well ventilated cage which I will keep fairly humid.

I will mix some of the oak (live oak and "regular" oak okay?) with coco fibre, and add some to the top of substrate.

I will provide a water dish.  

Am I forgetting anything?   

P.S. I've ordered the new milli book by Shura Sigling, but it ships from Europe monday, and I'm afraid I'll kill them before then.   Anything here sound way wrong?  

Thanks a bunch!   ~ryan


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 27, 2010)

How will you keep humidity and ventilation? I didn't know there was a new millipede book published this year, looks like something I'd enjoy but I only know about thirty german words.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 27, 2010)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> How will you keep humidity and ventilation? I didn't know there was a new millipede book published this year, looks like something I'd enjoy but I only know about thirty german words.


Ventilation with holes covered with screen.  Humidity by adding water as needed.  They will be kept in temperatures close to Austin,TX, which will provide enough evaporation for elevated humidity, at least for this summer.  By fall I will be in New Orleans, which is naturally humid.  I will probably have to elevate humidity there as well because of AC, but I will cross that bridge in the fall when my life slows down a bit!


AB classified for book.   It was printed in German, and English (separate books)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=176578

NOTE*  He asked for wire transfer for payment, after realizing and sharing with the author that they wanted $40 just for the transfer (Wachovia/Wells Fargo), he did give a pay pal account to use.  You may need to ask for it though.   He is really nice, and I have been "chatting" with him through email, and am looking forward to the book.  

This is the website, which is in German and English as well, I will link to English here.

http://www.millipeden.org/pages_php/Milli_00_11.html

Total cost, with AirMail shipping and extra $2 or 2 euros?? for paypal was 39.80 euros.
206 page hardcover, 400 pictures, etc, worth it to me.

Note*   Due to limits on how many pages etc, it does not have caresheets specifically for N. americanus nor O. ornata which I also have.   However, I am looking forward to getting it, and will review when I get the chance to flip through it.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 27, 2010)

I see my old distributor paid for the English translation; it sounds like it may be a great book. Do you have the E&A millipede book (paperback, short) for comparison?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 27, 2010)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I see my old distributor paid for the English translation; it sounds like it may be a great book. Do you have the E&A millipede book (paperback, short) for comparison?


No, unfortunately.  I will get it in the near future though.   I have some trades to complete, and then I will be making a sale or two, at which point I will look for it.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 27, 2010)

So do you think my "care" plans sound right?   

On a side note, interesting to me, I think all 3 are females from quick glance.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 28, 2010)

What's max Austin temps? Sounds too hot.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 28, 2010)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> What's max Austin temps? Sounds too hot.


Austin Temps:

http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/monthly/graph/78751

Highs in summer are mid 90's with occasional 100's.

I will be keeping them under 90* however as I have other critters too!   

When I say close to Austin temps, what I really mean is summers in 80's day, 70's night.   In the winter, I plan on having days in 70's, 60's nights, any lower, and the gf will kill me!

They are in a temperature controlled house.  I use heating pads under sand for heat holding/dispersal, under some of my invert cages.  This elevates temperatures around 10* from room temperatures.   I can put them over this heat, or keep them in the same room, but not over heated sand, which would keep them around 80 in the summer.  Or, if that is still too much (although, I don't know why it would be since they live here :?) I can put them in the living room where temps stay below 80 at all times.

   ~r


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 28, 2010)

*A walk in the park.*

So me and paige went on a 3 hour walk in the Greenbelt of Austin today.  It was really beautiful out, and we both like hiking and being in nature, so it was perfect.  We had a wonderful time, and saw some cool stuff, including a small snake that with a quick glance looked like a small Butlers garter snake, who's range is Nowhere close to here.   I am not knowledgeable about reptiles however, so who knows?    

I wanted to comment about something I saw though.

I saw 7 live N. americanus crossing the trail.  

I saw 40+ smashed N. americanus on the same trail.   This is a busy park, especially when it is nice like right now.  Hikers, runners, bikers, and party people going to swimming holes all trample anything that crosses their path and doesn't bite back.  

It was a bit depressing actually.   

Do N. americanus prefer heavily traveled trails?    Or is it just the ones that live close to it?  I have no idea personally.   I go off trail sometimes, but hardly ever see them on the forest floor as it is so dark.  Conversely, the trail is lighter colored dirt, that allows visible contrast.   I found it interesting though.   I have seen them before there, but never so many as roadkill.  

Any thoughts?   Thanks, ryan


----------

